# Burns dog food?



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

We were looking for a low protien dog food for our hyperactive patterdale, he also seems to be very itchy (not fleas he is strongholded each month and no sign of anything) we were reccomended burns but its the reccomended feeding amounts which im questioning

100g for a 10kg dog seems like a very small amount of food.

Max weighs around the 10kg mark (slightly under) I dont see how he wouldn't be hungry on 100g of food?


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Burns has very low feeding amounts so i wouldn't worry. 

I think its probably one of the reasons why dogs fed it stay slim. 


Just on a side note,
A high protein food shouldn't make your dog hyper. Its the quality of the protein that counts and what actually makes up the rest of the food. What was your dog fed previous to burns? 
And as far as burns goes its PACKED FULL of rice! Rice is better than maize but to be honest you are basically paying £40 or £50 for a bag of rice. 

If you really aren't comfortable feeding that amount of food then you could look into some other foods.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I think if you weigh the food Burns looks a lot more in the dogs dish than some of the others.


----------



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

Pindonkey said:


> Just on a side note,
> A high protein food shouldn't make your dog hyper. Its the quality of the protein that counts and what actually makes up the rest of the food. What was your dog fed previous to burns?
> And as far as burns goes its PACKED FULL of rice! Rice is better than maize but to be honest you are basically paying £40 or £50 for a bag of rice.


Our vet reccomended lowering the protien even though the food he has now is only 21% protien he said less then 20% is reccomended for hyperactive breads (esp terriers)

He is currently fed tesco value complete food, bizarly when we got him it was the ONLY food he would eat! (We tried all the better brand ones and my fil said he reccomended the value ones lol and he got on great with it and he loves it and it got him up from a malnurished 8kg dog to a healthy 10kg dog  ) but he is windy and itchy as well as hyper atm

We were reccomended burns as it was ideal for windy and itchy tums plus its less then 20% protien

I don't know if anyone can reccomend a different food with good wind and itchyness preventing food with less then 20% protien would be fine


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

insonstis said:


> Our vet reccomended lowering the protien even though the food he has now is only 21% protien he said less then 20% is reccomended for hyperactive breads (esp terriers)
> 
> He is currently fed tesco value complete food, bizarly when we got him it was the ONLY food he would eat! (We tried all the better brand ones and my fil said he reccomended the value ones lol and he got on great with it and he loves it and it got him up from a malnurished 8kg dog to a healthy 10kg dog  ) but he is windy and itchy as well as hyper atm
> 
> ...


it's probably the tesco valu complete that's making him hyper, try something like arden grange, wainwrights, fish4dogs plus look on http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html


----------



## NaturalCanines (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello. We have a very hyperactive Terrier type and she was being fed Iams (oh the shame...) After speaking with the vet he recommended it wasn't a low protein diet she needed but a good quality protein diet and she went on to Arden Grange. I did notice a huge difference in her behaviour being much calmer and I could get her attention on me more. Now she is fed raw and we have noticed an even huger difference, she is acting a completely different dog (in a good way). If we couldn't feed raw we would be feeding something like Arden Grange Partners or Wainwrights as they are both very good wet foods and I believe this is keeping close to raw, except for the rice


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Burns is low protein as well as low in oil (which I think helps to keep dogs slim). If you arent fussed about it being Burns, you could try Skinners Hypoallergenic Salmon and Rice or Turkey and Rice. (Duck and rice is slightly higher in protein). The oil contents is a bit more and price a lot less. (still small RDA 100g per 8K )

My little terrierist was on Skinners Salmon and Rice for a while and did well enough on it. But had a nasty tum upset and settled better on wet food. I learned a bit more about food by then and was happier she had a higher meat content with less cereal. Wet food is also much more natural than kibble.

I would agree that it's probably the Tesco brand causing hyperactivity


----------



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks I've had a look through the dry food lists and I like the look of 
Burgess Supadog - Sensitive it looks nice and simple (equal rice and meat) ands very resonably priced (I am disabled and my husband is my full time carer so we are unable to work so money is unfortunatly limited) 

I'll have a look at skinners too 

I can't feed wet as the smell makes me sick when opening the cans (something left over from pregnancy i think I was fine before always fed our cats wet and I got very sensitive stromach during my last one and then that was it some things stayed bad lol)


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

insonstis said:


> I can't feed wet as the smell makes me sick when opening the cans (something left over from pregnancy i think I was fine before always fed our cats wet and I got very sensitive stromach during my last one and then that was it some things stayed bad lol)


I wouldn't rule it out - the likes of Pedigree and Bakers and most cat foods make me retch... But some wet, like the wainwrights trays, actually smell fine (to me).

Good luck finding a food! 
Naomi x


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Dogs stay slim on burns because it's 60%+ rice. Which just comes out the other end.

Skinners ingredients are identical, but it's a fraction of the price.

But yes, skinners is low oil.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

recently found a few dry ones have agreed with D, we have tried the following for a couple of months. Obviously this all varies from dog to dog. 

Burns: overall agreeable but makes them both slightly constipated small hard poos difficult to pass even when we add warm water with access to fresh water. Some slow weight loss. No behaviour changes. Ok appetite. 

Lathams (tesco) : similar okay but more inconsistant poos, E especially has to poo immediately within minutes after eating it. Some slightly loose poos.No weight change. Bad for behaviour. Good appetite. 

Skinners: Overall good predictable poos, no stomach issues. No weight change. Good response for behaviour. Good appetite. Best dry overall. 

Bakers: Loose stool, poor appetite, bad behaviour and huge frequent poos. 
Wainwrights: Good overall but some loose stool and low appetite. 

But the best thing by far I have fed is roasting free range turkey (with skin and fat) and a small amount of brown rice. Once we balanced the amounts, no poo issues and good muscle gain. Dogs look really well on it. Which is what many people on RAW or similar diets report. 
I don't have the resources to do this full time at the moment but unfortunately I have yet to find anything that compares.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Re Burns. My trainer highly recommends it and gave us samples - which the dogs liked. However, I have tried other high quality foods and still using them as my dogs don't eat much. 
The other week there was a black lab with a _ridiculously_ gleaming coat. I mean Abi is shiny, but you could almost see your reflection in this dog! 
I had to ask the owner what she fed. 'Burns and a bit of chappy'. I am definitely going to try Burns once we have got through the 6 kilos of food they have left.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Luz said:


> Re Burns. My trainer highly recommends it and gave us samples - which the dogs liked. However, I have tried other high quality foods and still using them as my dogs don't eat much.
> The other week there was a black lab with a _ridiculously_ gleaming coat. I mean Abi is shiny, but you could almost see your reflection in this dog!
> I had to ask the owner what she fed. 'Burns and a bit of chappy'. I am definitely going to try Burns once we have got through the 6 kilos of food they have left.


We went walking today with spaniel very shiny shiny coat. They fed pro plan purina same brand also make bakers and winalot. Another dog I know has beautiful coat they change their dog food every month to whatever is on offer/looks good at [email protected] We all just have to go with what we think is good for our dogs.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Howl said:


> But the best thing by far I have fed is roasting free range turkey (with skin and fat) and a small amount of brown rice. Once we balanced the amounts, no poo issues and good muscle gain. Dogs look really well on it. Which is what many people on RAW or similar diets report.
> I don't have the resources to do this full time at the moment but unfortunately I have yet to find anything that compares.


Just to say, for those who do not know, turkey and rice as a diet would not contain enough nutritionally over the long term. Whilst a dog may do well in the short term you are likely to be building up long term issues not easily noticed.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Henry has a bit of Burns (about third of his RDA) with some wet food such as Naturediet. Output is minimal and it suits him well. I added the Burns as the wet food alone wasn't satisfying his hunger and I like the fact that it doesn't have any beet pulp, etc.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to say that i have tried many foods in the past and Burns has been the best one despite being high in rice. They have the Alert lamb and rice. My lurcherhas a very sensitive stomach and gets colitis and she is brilliant on this food. They do have a little wet food with it just to liven it up a bit, they always eat it.

They have lovely coats, small firm poos twice a day and less shedding i have noticed.

I tried Skinners Field and Trial duck and salmon as the ingredients are more or less the same but amazing they were a bit loose on it 

Not sure why Burns works but it does for my dogs


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> I tried Skinners Field and Trial duck and salmon as the ingredients are more or less the same but amazing they were a bit loose on it
> 
> Not sure why Burns works but it does for my dogs


Cereal to meat ratio, Burns and Skinners are v similar but Skinners has a higher oil content which could account for Burns being more suitable for some.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

For shiny coats, we use linseed for the horses. Any oil should work.

Darker coats are more obviously shiny, which is why so many hair adverts use dark haired models instead of the usual blondes.


----------

